# My 90Gallon pics



## EmilioP

love it!


----------



## Crawfy989

EmilioP said:


> love it!


Thank you! I just finished rescaping the right side, I will post pictures tomorrow when the lights are back on..stay tuned. 😁🤙🏼


----------



## Crawfy989

Here are the pics of the newly scaped right side..added some moss as well. Let me know what y’all think..😁👍🏼👌🏻

https://pasteboard.co/IKWuuHV.jpg

https://pasteboard.co/IKWuWZa.jpg


----------



## Crawfy989

Added some more details to the centerpiece and took out wood on the top of the left side because it was making water a little bit dirty. I think I’m finally satisfied, but probably not and In a few weeks I will change some more.. Always wanting to do better and better..let me know what you guys think!! I’d love some feedback and your opinions on it.


----------



## Srb88042

That looks killer!


----------



## fortyneck

Beautiful setup!


----------



## Crawfy989

90 rescape thanks to some awesome from the guys and girls over at sraquaristik!

https://postimg.cc/K4ZyQw2c


----------



## Crawfy989

fortyneck said:


> Beautiful setup!


Thank you, but check out the new layout!!


----------



## fishie425

The rescape looks awesome! 

What substrate did you end up using? Earlier pictures looked like mostly sand, but the new one looks like Aquasoil or similar - did you cap the sand? I’m looking for inspiration for our upcoming 75 gallon 🙂


----------



## Crawfy989

fishie425 said:


> The rescape looks awesome!
> 
> What substrate did you end up using? Earlier pictures looked like mostly sand, but the new one looks like Aquasoil or similar - did you cap the sand? I’m looking for inspiration for our upcoming 75 gallon 🙂


Thank you! So originally I used contra-soil with white sand. Over time the two mixed and it looked like salt and pepper lol. From having to take the tank down twice because I had to move where I was living in the past year, I had lost some in the process. ( never a good idea to move a tank that’s unsupported,with substrate in it) So this time around since I knew what kind of layout I wanted in my head, I still kept the contra-soil and white sand mix, but I also added a bag of Eco complete on top. I’m very happy with the size and texture of the eco-complete bc it gives the tank a better sense of scale being used with the other substrate and the seiryu stone. I originally wanted to swap all the original substrate out and buy all new Amazonia, but I can’t break down and spend all that money for it. Haha


----------



## bctroph

I may end up with the salt and pepper look too as I plan on using soil and capping with pfs. Looks good.


----------



## Crawfy989

avensis said:


> I love your tank so much, you are an inspiration.


Wow THANK YOU!! That means a lot 😁


----------



## Notg2009

Great job


----------



## GabriellePeake

i love the design


----------



## avensis

I like your aquarium, I will try to have the same.
Mini Militia App Lock 7Zip


----------



## MartinWill1989

I also agree with the messages above that the design is really good for your aquarium. I can't imagine how much effort was invested in this


----------



## Tacks12345

*90 gallon*

Very nice Ed


----------



## Crawfy989

It’s been awhile since I’ve been on here..thank you everyone for liking my set ups..it means a lot..and with that being said, here is my latest scape on the 90...a little pano shot with the 20 chillin in the background


----------

